# Garment Pricing and markup



## Gavin Pedley (Jun 4, 2009)

OK so i am now trying to figure out how much i should mark up my t's vinyl etc Is there a general rule you guys follow?

EXAMPLE:
I can source t-shirts for around £1.60 each
and vinyl for £4.50 per meter.

So lets say i do a small left chest logo about 3cm in hight and 6cm in length and a back piece around 20cm by 20cm

£1.60 (T shirt)
£1.15 (vinyl (roughly))

=£2.75

I have obviously not added my time on to this or any mark up my question is how much would you guys suggest i markup but still stay reasonable.

local companies would charge around £4.50 - £6.50 for this.


----------



## Spiceboy (Mar 21, 2008)

We charge £8.50 per t-shirt including a single print - irrespective of size. We charge an additional £2.50 per extra print. Again irrespective of size.

We decided not to get too hung-up on charging by the size of vinyl used, and just to keep the options for the customer simple.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gavin Pedley (Jun 4, 2009)

OK i am having real trouble here guys figuring out how you actually make a decent profit!

What sort of profit do you look to make on say on t shirt.

My original prices are out as i did not take into account the postage cost of vinyl and t shirts.

i have now included the postage cost.
Below figures are for 5 t shirts and 1 meter of vinyl obviously the more you buy the better the discount
So 5 tshirts including postage and vat etc cost in total £12.00 divide that by 5 and i get £2.40 per T-shirt

So one tshirt would cost me £2.40

1 meter of vinyl would cost me £12.00 including postage and vat etc (15p per cm) 

so i now can make a tshirt with 23cm of vinyl design on for £5.85

Now that is not making any profit! 

I would like to make the same in profit but charging £11.70 is not going to sell any t shirts how do you guys do it!

so roughly i can make 5 tshirts the same at £5.85 = £29.25 cost to me to make them

if i charged £8.50 i only make a profit of £13.25 so now i can go buy one more meter of vinyl but no tshirts with that so how do i keep the business going i am really lost!

i could do with some real help here please guys. I feel i have failed before i have even started.


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

You have found the reason that most people have a minimum order of around 12-24 shirts. There is no profit at the lower levels. Unless, of course, you greatly increase the cost to the customer for small quantities.

That is what we do. If you want 5 shirts, it's no problem, but the per shirt cost is going to be quite high.

Either way, you will never make any serious money doing really small orders. I think people do them in hopes that the customer will come back for a larger job or refer someone with a larger job.

Also, I would assume when Spiceboy mentioned £8.50 per shirt he was not including VAT/Tax or shipping.


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

Either way, you will never make any serious money doing really small orders. I think people do them in hopes that the customer will come back for a larger job or refer someone with a larger job.



I wouldn't exactly count out the small orders. I have a buddy that specializes in them (I send anything I don't want to mess with his way) and he does quite well. It is a matter of pricing correctly, as you said. The price for 5 shirts is a heck of a lot, but some people are willing to pay that. And they are usually the type of people that need it tomorrow, and are willing to pay for that. Before you know it you're making CEO wages.


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

EastBayScreen said:


> It is a matter of pricing correctly


I completely agree EastBay. Gavin, you need to jack up the price for small orders. And/or use a process that is more conducive to that quantity, such as injet or vinyl transfers.


----------



## Gavin Pedley (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the positive replys guys I am feeling much better about things now


----------

